# Cpl. Nicolas Raymond Beauchamp, 5 Fd Amb & Pte. Michel Levesque, R22R - 17 Nov 2007



## Dog Walker (17 Nov 2007)

Roadside bomb kills two Canadian soldiers
Updated Sat. Nov. 17 2007 9:02 AM ET
CTV.ca News Staff
Two Canadian soldiers and their Afghan interpreter are dead after a roadside bomb detonated.
Three other Canadian soldiers were wounded in Saturday's incident.
The incident occurred in Zhari District, about 40 kilometres west of Kandahar City.
The soldiers were north of a Canadian forward operating base near the village of Bhazar-e Panjawaii when the blast occurred shortly after midnight.
Today's deaths bring Canada's toll to 73 military personnel and one diplomat since 2002.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071117/afghan_casualties_071117/20071117?hub=TopStories


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2007)

Initial report from from Canadian Press:

The Canadian death toll in Afghanistan has risen by two. 

Two soldiers have been killed and three others were wounded during an operation west of Kandahar early Saturday morning.  They were riding in a Light Armoured Vehicle that hit an explosive device on a road north of a Canadian forward operating base near Bazar-e Panjwaii.  An Afghan interpreter also died in the blast.  The three Canadian soldiers have been taken to hospital at Kandahar Air Field with non-life threatening injuries.  The two latest casualties brings Canada's death toll to 73 soldiers since Canada joined the mission in Afghanistan five years ago. 

Condolences to colleagues, family and friends of the fallen, speedy recovery to the rest.


----------



## GUNS (17 Nov 2007)

Lord, hold our troops in your loving hands.
Protect them as they protect others.
Bless them and their families for the selfless 
acts they perform for those in need.

My condolences to the families of these brave soldiers.


----------



## Gardiners1 (17 Nov 2007)

Rest in Peace troops.  Speedy recovery to the injured and thoughts and prayers to all the families and friends.


----------



## Mike Baker (17 Nov 2007)

RIP Troops, and the Afghan Interpreter  May the injured have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dog Walker (17 Nov 2007)

The dead have been identified as Cpl. Nicolas Raymond Beauchamp of the 5th Field Ambulance in Valcartier and Pte. Michel Levesque of the Royal 22nd Regiment, popularly known as the Van Doos. 
Their ages and home towns have not yet been released by the military.
The incident occurred in Zhari District, about 40 kilometres west of Kandahar City.
The soldiers were north of a Canadian forward operating base near the village of Bhazar-e Panjawaii when the blast occurred shortly after midnight.
They were inside a LAV-III armoured vehicle.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20071117/afghan_casualties_071117/20071117?hub=TopStories


----------



## Armymedic (17 Nov 2007)

Platoon medic has become one of the most dangerous jobs in our military.

condolences.


----------



## GAP (17 Nov 2007)




----------



## Rocketryan (17 Nov 2007)

Rest in Peace Troops and the Interpreter   
Speedy recovery to the wounded


----------



## wannabe SF member (17 Nov 2007)

For the men who made the ultimate sacrifice in the name of our nation.


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Nov 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Platoon medic has become one of the most dangerous jobs in our military.
> 
> condolences.



You are so right in that.  More and more we are all sharing the danger.

RIP to the fallen


----------



## old medic (17 Nov 2007)

Private Michel Levesque Jr. - 3 R22eR
http://www.combatcamera.ca/images/111707/VL2007-0044-1010_L.jpg

Corporal Nicolas Beauchamp - 5 Fd Amb
http://www.combatcamera.ca/images/111707/VL2007-0044-0945_B.jpg


----------



## 29CARR (17 Nov 2007)

Cpl Beauchamp, Pte Levesque, and unnamed Interpreter, thank you for your ultimate sacrifice, may you rest easy now.  May God bless them and their comrades who remain to finish the job.
I wish all the best for all families concerned, and thanks to them for supporting these men.


----------



## BernDawg (17 Nov 2007)

Rest in Peace lads.  Speedy recovery to the wounded and condolences to the families of all.
 :cdnsalute:


----------



## JAWS228 (17 Nov 2007)

Rest In Peace Pte Levesque and Cpl Beauchamp, you will always be remembered as one of the many heroes who gave everything for this great nation.  As for the families, there is nothing I could possibly say to ease the pain and anguish you must be going through, my sincerest condolences to you, my thoughts and prayers will be with you in your time of grieving. God Bless, and thank you to these and all the other brave soldiers for making the ultimate sacrifice


----------



## ArmyRick (17 Nov 2007)

Je me souviens!


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Nov 2007)

My condolences to the families and comrades of Cpl Beauchamp and Pte Levesque. 



> The Last Post is sounded- for a soul returned to God


----------



## geo (17 Nov 2007)

Cpl Beauchamp, Pte Lavigne and the unnamed interpreter,
Thank you for all you have done.
Rest, your day is done & we'll take things over from hereon in

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
we will remember them!

CHIMO!

My condolences to family friends & comrades

To the injured Get well soon!


----------



## medaid (17 Nov 2007)

RIP Cpl beauchamp, Pte Lavigne and the Afghan Interpreter.

Condolences to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen. To all those injured. Get well.


----------



## kr1kit (17 Nov 2007)

RIP Pte. Michel Levesque and Pte Lavigne

My heart goes out to your family and friends.


----------



## Kyu (17 Nov 2007)

When I'm visiting my hometown, I often hear about people I knew who died. Classmates who died in a car accident, coworker who had a heart attack, fellow cadet who died of cancer, etc. But this is the first time one of my classmates died in the line of duty.

Michel Lévesque was one of my classmates back in high school. Since we come from a small town, classes were small, so we were often in the same group during our high school days. We weren't in the same group of friends but I remember him as a lively guy who liked to joke.

It's funny that so many guys in our town decided to go in the military. There is 6 (that I know of) that are in the army, and many others that are joining in (myself included).

This is an article that was printed in a local news paper this summer, about Michel's deployment in Afghanistan.



> *En route vers l’Afghanistan*
> (RM)Deux jeunes hommes des Forces Canadiennes s’en vont en Afghanistan très bientôt. Rien de particulier direz-vous. Sauf que ces deux jeunes soldats sont d’ici. De Rivière-Rouge.
> 
> 
> ...



On Monday, I'll post the picture of the Michel and Kevin with our hometown flag in Afghanistan.

So rest in peace Michel, you've earned it.   

Also, RIP to CPL Nicolas Beauchamp and the Afghan interpreter.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Nov 2007)

RIP Troops  :cdnsalute:


----------



## missionessential (17 Nov 2007)

RIP Troops. Speedy recovery to the wounded.

ME


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Nov 2007)

Message de Son Excellence la très honorable Michaëlle Jean, gouverneure générale du Canada, à l'occasion des décès du caporal Nicolas Raymond Beauchamp et du soldat Michel Jr. Lévesque


> "Mon mari Jean-Daniel Lafond et moi-même sommes profondément attristés d’apprendre le décès des deux soldats canadiens, le caporal Nicolas Raymond Beauchamp, de la 5e Ambulance de campagne, et le soldat Michel Jr. Lévesque, du 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment, tous les deux cantonnés à Valcartier, Québec, de même que la mort d’un interprète afghan, à l’ouest de Kandahar, en Afghanistan.  Nos pensées vont à leurs parents, leurs proches et leurs amis. Nous ne pouvons qu’imaginer leur angoisse, leur souffrance et leur désarroi. Nos pensées vont également aux blessés à qui nous souhaitons un prompt rétablissement et beaucoup de courage.  Ils sont partis, comme tous leurs camarades encore là-bas, convaincus de l’importance d’intervenir en Afghanistan, ce pays dévasté, à reconstruire, et où il est impératif d’instaurer et de maintenir la paix. Ils ont offert le meilleur d’eux-mêmes jusqu’au sacrifice ultime. Nous ne les oublierons pas."




Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, on the deaths of Corporal Nicolas Raymond Beauchamp and Private Michel Jr. Lévesque


> "My husband, Jean-Daniel Lafond, and I were deeply saddened to learn of the recent deaths of two soldiers Corporal Nicolas Raymond Beauchamp, 5e Ambulance de campagne, and Private Michel Jr. Lévesque, 3e Bataillon, Royal 22e Regiment, both based out of Valcartier, Quebec, as well as the death of an Afghan interpreter, west of Kandahar, in Afghanistan.  Our thoughts are with their families, friends and loved ones, whose anguish, suffering and distress are unimaginable. We also extend our wishes for courage and a prompt recovery to those injured in this tragedy.  These soldiers and their comrades went to Afghanistan with confidence in the importance of their mission: to rebuild this war-torn country, and to restore and maintain peace for its people. They offered up the very best of themselves, right to the end. We will never forget them."


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Nov 2007)

Well, its a lovely tropical morning here on Bribie Island. The parrots are going off, the sun os out, and its already warm, and now with a heavy heart, I wake up to hear this sad news. 

I am truly sorry to hear yet of another loss of     two fine young CF members. Both were volunteers, soldiers, and men who answered the call for Canada.

As we all are taking it easy at home today, many are not, for they are overseas, and into the fray, and are doing the hard yakka as we read this sad news.

Again, my thoughts are of their mates back in country, and of course their families and friends back in the safety of dear ole Canada.


Lest we Forget!


Wes


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Nov 2007)

Something in a book I'm reading strikes me as fitting.

Not gone, merely marching far away.


----------



## PuckChaser (17 Nov 2007)

Rest in peace, boys. The world knows you've earned it.


----------



## forcerecon85 (17 Nov 2007)

Rest in Peace guys, you've done your job well


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## armoured recce man (17 Nov 2007)

our nation is forever in debt to the families of those brave man...RIP


----------



## proudnurse (18 Nov 2007)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of the fallen, and speedy recovery to the wounded   

~Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2007)

Flawed Design said:
			
		

> Something in a book I'm reading strikes me as fitting.
> 
> Not gone, merely marching far away.



I like that.     Farewell, troops!


----------



## Bigmac (18 Nov 2007)

Canada has lost two more heroes. Condolences to their families.    

I would also like to give condolences to the family of the interpreter who also lost his life. He risked his life so that his country would ultimately have a better future for it's children. A true Afghan hero.


----------



## Greymatters (18 Nov 2007)

RIP for those lost and speedy recovery to the rest...


----------



## pbi (18 Nov 2007)

We're thinking about the families that are struggling with this news, especially so close to Christmas. God bless the two men who lost their lives, and thanks for what you've done for us all and for Afghanistan. Quick recovery for the wounded, and strength to all their buddies out there who must soldier on.
 

Cheers


----------



## manhole (18 Nov 2007)

deepest condolences to the families and friends of the fallen....


----------



## 3VP Highlander (18 Nov 2007)

RIP


----------



## MP 811 (18 Nov 2007)

RIP to the fallen and my deepest sympathies to the family and friends of these troops.

Does anyone know when they will be making the journey from Trenton to Toronto?  Id like to make it out to one of the overpasses..


----------



## Nagual (18 Nov 2007)




----------



## 1R22eR (18 Nov 2007)

Je me souviens...


----------



## RatCatcher (19 Nov 2007)

On behalf of my girlfriend and I, who being part of the medical family in Afghanistan but on HLTA, pass on our condolences to the families and to our peers.  At the going down of the sun and in the morning, WE WILL REMEMBER THEM!


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Nov 2007)

Repatriation ceremony. 











ENGLISH/ANGLAIS TN2007-0761-03 20 November 2007 Trenton, ON Residents from the town of Cobourg brave the chilly November night air to show their support for Corporal Nicolas Beauchamp and Private Michel Jr. Levesque. The two heroes, Cpl Beauchamp and Pte Levesque, lost their lives on 17 November 2007 when the LAV III they where traveling in struck an Improvised Explosive Device. Canadian Forces Imagery by Sgt Paul MacGregor


----------

